# AGB's in Programm einbauen?



## Verjigorm (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich woltle mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen damit hat, irgendwelche AGB's in das Programm einzubauen, die beim Erststart der Software akzeptiert werden müssen.

- Was gibts bei den Texten zu beachten?
- Gibts da vordefinierte Standardtexte?
etc.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## foobar (19. Sep 2008)

Du meinst wohl eine EULA http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag 
AGBs sind die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

EULAs haben sowieso keine große Bedeutung, weil der Benutzer immer zustimmen muß, um die Anwendung zu nutzen.
Wenn du deine Software schützen willst, nutz eine vordefinierte Lizenz wie GPL, EPL, Apache etc.


----------



## tuxedo (30. Sep 2008)

Kauft der Benutzer das Programm, muss er Eula und AGB VOR dem Kauf zur Kenntniss genommen haben, bzw. der Kentniss nehmen können, sonst haben sie keine rechtliche Wirkung.

Ist das Programm ein kostenloser Download (meint: Keine Vertragliche bindung zwischen Programmanbieter und "Downloader") sieht es etwas anders aus. Da ist eine EULA machbar (auch wenn sie keine allzugroße Bedeutung hat, wie foobar schon erwähnte). Entweder vor dem Download, oder eben bei Programmstart.

Bin kein Rechtsverdreher, aber das war das Fazit was ich aus der Vorlesung "Recht in der IT" gezogen habe.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (30. Sep 2008)

Wie begeistert die Anwender von EULAs sind, kann man auch hier nachlesen http://www.heise.de/open/Firefox-fuer-Linux-ohne-EULA--/news/meldung/116130  :roll:


----------

